# What's this on the glass?  Start of diatoms?



## Ajm200 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi 

Can I have you expert opinion on what this might be.  






It looks someone has drawn a little cluster of circles on the glass with pencil. The photo doesn't show it particularly clearly.   Scrapes off easily.  First thought was diatoms as this tank is new but ammonia has consistently read 0 since setup.  The little lines are air bubbles from the filter. I was checking flow round the tank and forgot to turn them
 off for the photo

Tank 90l
lighting.  24w t8. 6hrs/day
co2 1ml easycarbo per day
ferts. 1ml tpn+ per day
2 mature internal filters taken from another tank 1200l per hr combined

tank has been setup a week.  
Ammonia and nitrite constantly 0 nitrate highest  30ppm
2 x 30% water changes so far as I have young rams in the tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Mar 2010)

They sort of look like eggs to me?  Any snails in the tank?


----------



## Ajm200 (11 Mar 2010)

Only apple and nerite snails at the moment and they wouldn't lay eggs like those.  The remaining assassins are all in the 48l so I'd ruled out snails.   

I only posted this as I was stumped. I wasn't sure about diatoms as I'd always thought they looked more like a scattering of brown sand on everything.


----------



## gzylo (12 Mar 2010)

Hi

It looks to me like fish eggs (looks exactly like corydora eggs)

Thanks
gzylo


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

Yeah, googling around I see what you mean!  Do you have Cories Amanda?


----------



## gratts (13 Mar 2010)

Pest snails lay in a clear gelatinous 'blob', apple snails eggs are bright pink and nerites are much smaller and white, so you can rule snails out    These are fish eggs! What fish are in the tank?


----------



## Ajm200 (13 Mar 2010)

Yes. There's 5 panda cories in the tank. I wonder if they could have been.   I've scraped them off now but if more appear I'll leave them and see what happens . Exciting stuff.

My googling skills obviously need work

Thanks


----------



## Ajm200 (13 Mar 2010)

Just found some pics that I could view with the iPod and I see what you mean.  They do look like cory eggs.  Some baby corys in the tank would be so cool!


----------

